# Playing Pandora Thru Bluetooth.



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there any way to play pandora through the radio. I have my phone hooked up via Bluetooth but nothing happens when I turn pandora on. I can hear it coming through the phone but it does not come out the speakers on the radio.

Mark


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

i believe the bluetooth is only for hands free calling. i could be wrong tho


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats what I am thinking as well. If anyone knows for sure that would be great.

I am also trying to figure out if I can watch a movie on my nav sceen. Maybe there is something I can do to make it play a DVD.

Mark


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

Stereo Bluetooth aka A2DP will make Pandora play on the stereo via Bluetooth is not officially a option for the Cruze I just setup a mod for it today http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html by using the PDIM from a Camaro.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Stock nav on the 2011 plays DVDs. Just not while you're in drive, only the sound is available then. 

Also yes the Bluetooth is only for hands free, which sucks because I always get annoyed at the iPod cable hanging around all over the place. There was talk a while ago about a software update that would allow mp3 playback through Bluetooth but haven't heard anything of it materializing. Anyone care to correct me with this it would be great to have this feature. 

Pandora should play when the cable is plugged in.


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Stock nav on the 2011 plays DVDs. Just not while you're in drive, only the sound is available then.
> 
> Also yes the Bluetooth is only for hands free, which sucks because I always get annoyed at the iPod cable hanging around all over the place. There was talk a while ago about a software update that would allow mp3 playback through Bluetooth but haven't heard anything of it materializing. Anyone care to correct me with this it would be great to have this feature.
> 
> Pandora should play when the cable is plugged in.


How do you play the DVD thru nav? I dont have the SD card in my car yet, dealership forgot to install it. Do I need that to make it work? I know it just ejected the DVD when I tried last night. OOO I am excited now.

Mark


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Well all I can tell you for sure is that on a 2011 north American cruze with the stock navigation system all you have to do is just put a DVD in and it will start to play it. You have access to the menus and all. I can't speak for any other regions systems but I do know that they are different than north American. Also I don't know if it will play a burned DVD with videos on it such as those burned in divx format or .avi files. It will for sure play a retail DVD.


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, I have a 12 American Cruze. Gonna go try it now. Got my SD card in last night.

IS there a cheat CD, like Fords, that allows you to play the DVD while driving. Im not looking to watch movies, but access the nav screen when I am on a long trip.

Mark


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

OEM said:


> Is there any way to play pandora through the radio. I have my phone hooked up via Bluetooth but nothing happens when I turn pandora on. I can hear it coming through the phone but it does not come out the speakers on the radio.
> 
> Mark




OEM,
I can look into what audio system that you have and see if you are able to play Pandora through the Bluetooth. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN number so I can look into this for you? Also let me know what type of cell phone that you have paired to your vehicle. I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent^^

Yeah I just tried to play another DVD, a store DVD and it just ejects it and says CD error.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

wait, whats the SD card for? also, your nav screen doenst work when you're moving? :S


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

The SD card is for the NAV to work. Yeah I can see the NAV screen when I am moving but I cant type in a address after 5 MPH.

Does the 11 not use a SD card for the NAV? I actually had to install an SD card into the center console.

Mark


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

No the 2011 doesn't have sd input. All maps come installed and ready to go because it has a built in hard drive. A feature that was removed from the 2012 nav. Tho if I want more recent maps I have to buy a DVD and install them.


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Ahh, so they are different. Meh I really dont need to watch DVD's either way.

I will switch out that a2DP thing so I can play bluethooth stero. Thanks man


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah they are very very different. Hopefully they will update the software sometime to allow for Bluetooth music listening.


----------

